# Anhaken Fischfetzen



## Steffe (25. Juli 2016)

Moin,

ich möchte zum ersten Mal mit Fischfetzen auf Zander angeln. Fischfetzen, da an meinem See nur Köfis aus demselben Gewässer erlaubt sind und ich nur einen KöFi habe, so dass ich schlicht Vorrat habe, sollte mir ein Köder verloren gehen. Kann ich den Köfi einfach in der Mitte durchschneiden? Wären dann ca. 7-8 cm je Fetzen.

Nun finde ich leider recht wenig zum Thema anhaken von Fischfetzen. Wäre so für den hinteren Teil korrekt:

http://www.zander-angeln.com/koeder/schwanzerl.jpg

Und wie für den Vorderen, also die Kopfseite? Einfach durch die Nase und oben wieder raus, ähnlich wie beim Gummifisch?

Als Montage dachte ich an folgendes: Hauptschnur, Stopper, Pose, Blei, Perle, Karabinerwirbel, FC-Vorfach. Ich wollte den Bügel offen lassen und die Schnur mit einem Gummi an der Rute befestigen. Passt das soweit? 

Sollte ich einen einfachen Haken oder einen dieser Ryderhaken nehmen? 

Fragen über Fragen. Ich weiß, dass am Wasser sowieso wieder vieles kommen wird woran ich nicht gedacht habe, aber möchte einigermaßen gut vorbereit sein. Danke vorab!

Steffen


----------



## Aurikus (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Da gibt es einige Alternativen. Der Einfachheit halber hab ich dir mal den Link kopiert. Hoffe es ist erlaubt......

http://www.zander-angeln.com/koeder/zanderkoeder.html

Den Kopf kann man natürlich auch nehmen. Von unten durchs Maul und aus der Schädeldecke wieder raus. Vorsichtig drücken, damit die Schädeldecke nicht "bricht".dann hält er besser am Haken. 
Jedoch ist der Kopf nicht meine bevorzugte Wahl auf Zander. Auf Aal sieht das wieder anders aus. 
Das ist nur meine persönliche Ansicht und auch reine Glaubensfrage. Gibt genug, die auch mit dem Kopf erfolgreich auf Zander waren und auch sind. 

Deine Montage und geplante Vorgehensweise ist absolut in Ordnung. Achte nur darauf, dass du die Schnur nicht zu fest ins Gummi schiebst. Damit der Fisch auch gut Schnur nehmen kann und keinen Verdacht schöpft. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Amimitl (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Hallo Steffen,

kein Wunder, dass du dir bei Köderfischen und -fetzen Gedanken machst - es gibt wohl kaum einen Köder, bei dem es so viele verschiedene Arten gibt, den Köder auf den Haken zu ziehen wie beim Köderfisch.

Zuerst zum Fetzen: Du kannst ihn schneiden, wie du willst. Es geht letztlich nur darum, dass am Ende Fetzen dabei rauskommen. Die Größe des Köders gibt dabei in gewissem Maße wie groß der gefangene Fisch am Ende sein wird/kann: Haust du einen halben Klodeckel ins Wasser, wirst du keinen 30cm Barsch bekommen. Nimmst du nur Brut, solltest du (je nach Jahreszeit) nicht mit Meterhechten rechnen. Letztlich ist aber in der Mitte durchschneiden und 7cm absolut in Ordnung.

Beim Anködern brauchst du dir gerade beim Fetzen eigentlich keine großen Gedanken machen. Das einzige, worauf du achten musst/solltest, ist "hält der Köder am Haken, wenn ich ihn werfe" und "liegt die Hakenspitze frei".

Je nach Größe des Fetzens ziehe ich gerne das Vorfach noch einmal durch den Fisch. Dadurch habe ich das Gefühl, dass das ganze mehr Würfe überlebt.
Ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit wären einige Gummis mitzunehmen. Einfach einen Gummi um den Fetzen wickeln, das hält dann auch den Haken am Platz.

Was mir allerdings zu Denken gibt ist dein Ködervorrat: Mit einem kleinen Köderfisch wirst du beim Ansitzen vermutlich nicht weit kommen, selbst bei Fetzen nicht. Es gilt eigentlich, gerade bei KöFis den Köder regelmäßig zu wechseln. Du solltest also definitiv nebenbei noch etwas stippen oder mit der Matchrute auf Kleinfisch gehen, damit du wirklich sicher bist 

Wenn du allerdings einen Biss auf den Köder hast, verwende ihn ruhig noch weiter. "Es gibt nichts besseres, als einen Köderfisch, auf den schon mal ein Fisch gebissen hat" - Matze Koch.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*



Amimitl schrieb:


> Die Größe des Köders gibt dabei in gewissem Maße wie groß der gefangene Fisch am Ende sein wird/kann: Haust du einen halben Klodeckel ins Wasser, wirst du keinen 30cm Barsch bekommen. Nimmst du nur Brut, solltest du (je nach Jahreszeit) nicht mit Meterhechten rechnen.



Seh ich bisschen anders, selbst "Kleinfetzen" fangen problemlos Kapitale.


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Beim Angeln mit Fischfetzen hat sich dieser "Zwirn" bestens bewährt. Man wickelt damit den Köder am Hakenschenkel an. So kann beim Wurf nichts verrutschen, was so weiche Köder ja sehr gerne machen. Einfach drumherum winden und weil das Zeug elastisch ist, sichert es sich selber. Man muss nix knoten.

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/index.php?cPath=11_224


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Kann man schon so machen wie auf dem Bild (zander-angeln). Allerdings würde ich da auf jeden Fall mehr dran lassen...nicht nur so einen Stummel. Bei richtigen Fischfetzen (das gezeigte Bild ist mehr ein Fischstück) einfach 2x durch den Fetzen stechen. Da würde ich auch Wurmhaken nutzen, da hält der Fetzen besser.


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Und besorge dir eine Ködernadel: https://www.angelplatz.de/zebco-koedernadel-klapp-schnuroese-12-cm--zz0415





Andal schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit Fischfetzen hat sich dieser "Zwirn" bestens bewährt. Man wickelt damit den Köder am Hakenschenkel an. So kann beim Wurf nichts verrutschen, was so weiche Köder ja sehr gerne machen. Einfach drumherum winden und weil das Zeug elastisch ist, sichert es sich selber. Man muss nix knoten.
> 
> http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/index.php?cPath=11_224



statt  dem Zwirn, habe ich neulich ein einem Video gesehen, dass die einfach die Vorfachschnur mit einer lockeren Schlaufe im dem Köderfisch gelegt habe. Hält wohl auch locker einen Wurf aus. So blieb der KöFi gerade beim Werfen.


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Auf Schlaufen in der Vorfachschnur kann ich dankend verzichten. Bei arg weichen Ködern, oder solchen die schlecht am Hakenschenkel halten, setze ich auf das Bait Elastic - das ist bewährt. Aber soll jeder fuddeln, wie er gerne mag. #h


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

OK. Knotet man das oder wickelt man das wie Stretchfolie um den Köder?


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Dieses Garn ist ja elastisch. Das wickelt man unter etwas Spannung einfach rum. Das hält dann von alleine und muss nicht geknotet werden. Wer unbedingt will, kann die Enden verzwirbeln.


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

aber braucht man das echt bei Fischfetzen? Nicht erst bei ganzen Fischen (10 cm?)?

Vllt hole ich mir das^^


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Hier ein Tutorial, wie man damit bei Meeresangeln umgeht. Fürs Süßwasserfischen ist es grundsätzlich nicht anders.

http://www.planetseafishing.com/tutorials/read/white-ragworm-presentation-transportation


----------



## Steffe (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*

Danke für die Tipps. Leider hat nichts auf die Köfi-Montage gebissen. Hat aber sehr gut gehalten und alles funktioniert. Es war allerdings noch nicht mal richtig dämmrig und ich musste schon gehen, da ich nebenher mit meiner Spinnrute am frühen Abend einen Hecht gefangen habe, und die Fangbegrenzung mit einem Edelfisch pro Tag mich dann zum einpacken bewogen hat. War mal wieder ob mit oder ohne Fang ein perfekter Abend.


----------



## Siegerländer (1. August 2016)

*AW: Anhaken Fischfetzen*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim Angeln mit Fischfetzen hat sich dieser "Zwirn" bestens bewährt. Man wickelt damit den Köder am Hakenschenkel an. So kann beim Wurf nichts verrutschen, was so weiche Köder ja sehr gerne machen. Einfach drumherum winden und weil das Zeug elastisch ist, sichert es sich selber. Man muss nix knoten.
> 
> http://www.nordmeer-handel.de/index.php?cPath=11_224



= gedankenlos unnötigen Kunststoffmüll ins Gewässer einbringen


----------

